# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Stirella SX7500 Dual στάζει νερά από τη βάση του μπόιλερ

## lazarefa

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά. Έχω εδώ και 9 χρόνια το σύστημα σιδερώματος του τίτλου (είναι πρακτικά ίδιο με το 7600). Εκτός από μια φορά πριν 2,5 χρόνια που είχε ένα θέμα με την έξοδο ατμού (είχε κολλήσει η βαλβίδα ατμού και είχε πιάσει άλατα το μπόιλερ, αμφότερα επισκευάστηκαν και όλα καλά), σήμερα την ώρα που σιδέρωνε η γυναίκα μου, αρχικά έβγαλε λίγη σκουριά από τις οπές της πλάκας του σίδερου (για λίγο, μετά δεν έβγαζε) και μετά από λίγο άρχισε να στάζει (σταγόνες, όχι συνεχή ροή) από τις πλαστικές γρίλλιες στο κάτω μέρος του πλαστικού σασί της βάσης, όπως στην παρακάτω φωτό στη δεξιά πλευρά:


 Bγάλαμε αμέσως το σίδερο από την πρίζα και σηκώνοντας και κουνώντας ελαφρά τη βάση επιβεβαίωσα ότι έσταζε. Αφήνοντας το σίδερο να κρυώσει παρατήρησα ότι δεν έσταζε, παρότι είχε αρκετό νερό στην πλαστική δεξαμενή νερού.
Καμιά σκέψη προς τα που να ψαχτώ πριν το ανοίξω παιδιά; Από που μπορεί να πετάει το νερό;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα δεις γύρω από το μποιλερ ένα μάτσο άσπρα άλατα και αυτό επειδή αυτά έχουν ημερομηνία λήξεως . Εκεί ακριβώς και πάνω από το μπόιλερ έχει ένα ανοξείδωτο καπάκι που είναι μαζί με την αντίσταση κομπλέ . και αυτό το καπάκι ενώνεται με βίδες με άλλο καπάκι που είναι από αλουμίνιο , και ανάμεσα τους έχουν μια κόκκινη φλάντζα , αυτή η φλάντζα χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση ή και το καπάκι το αλουμινένιο αν δεις οξειδώσεις αλουμινίου (που θα τις δεις σίγουρα ) και δεν βοηθούν την στεγανότητα της νέας φλάντζας . Και λογικά θέλει να πάρεις και το καπάκι το αλουμινένιο . Είναι ασύμφερο κάπως αν σκεφτείς ότι μπορεί αργότερα να χαλάσουν και τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα.

----------


## lazarefa

Καλημέρα κι ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις υποδείξεις. Άνοιξα σήμερα το πλαστικό σασί της συσκευής και είδα αυτά:







Υπάρχει περίπτωση το νερό να φεύγει από τα σημεία που φαίνονται λερωμένα στις συνδέσεις ) σπειρώματα στην έξοδο της παροχής ατμού προς πρεσσοστάτη και βαλβίδα ατμού (ορειχάλκινο ταφ στη φωτό); Βέβαια το νερό που έτρεχε χτες νομίζω είχε θερμοκρασία δωματίου κι όχι ζεστού νερού από την άλλη...
Επίσης το μπόιλερ είχε ανοιχτεί τον Οκτώβριο του 2013 από τεχνικό που το είχα πάει και είχε καθαριστεί και αλλαχτεί η φλάτζα του. Στο διάστημα από τότε μέχρι χτες δούλευε απρόσκοπτα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επίσης το μπόιλερ είχε ανοιχτεί τον Οκτώβριο του 2013 από τεχνικό που το είχα πάει και είχε καθαριστεί και αλλαχτεί η φλάτζα του.


Δεν επαρκεί να αλλάξεις μόνο φλάντζα , συνήθως οι οξειδώσεις στο αλουμινένιο καπάκι είναι άθλιες και δεν επιτρέπουν την τέλεια στεγάνωση της φλάντζας (έχει διάδρομο για να καθίσει σωστά η φλάντζα και αυτός ο διάδρομος δεν επιδέχεται επισκευή , παρά μόνο αλλαγή όλο το καπάκι) . Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να το είχε αλλάξει . Μια από αυτές τις βίδες όπως φαίνεται έχει διαρροή , λόγω και τα άλατα γύρω από το κεφάλι της βίδας , αλλά μπορεί και από άλλα σημεία όπως είπες πρεσσοστάτη / λάστιχα / σφιγκτήρες κτλ.

----------


## lazarefa

Kαμία αντίρρηση σε αυτά φίλε Πέτρο, ωστόσο οι διαρροές στα σημεία που ανέφερες πριν (φλάντζα-βίδες, πρεσσοστάτη κλπ) λογικά θα ήταν από ατμό κι όχι νερό που βλέπω εγώ να στάζει. Σωστά ή κάνω λάθος; Εν πάση περιπτώσει, έστω ότι θέλει αλλαγή τουλάχιστον το μπόιλερ με τη φλάντζα του, το κόστος γι αυτά τα 2 είναι περί τα 35-40 ευρώ συν τα όποια εργατικά αν δεν κάνω τη δουλειά μόνος. Πιστεύεις ότι αξίζει να δώσω αυτά τα χρήματα για μια συσκευή 9 ετών ή θα αρχίσουν τα όργανα (λογικά) από δω και πέρα και θα χαλάνε τα διάφορα άλλα υποσυστήματα (βαλβίδες, πρεσσοστάτες, θερμικά κλπ); 
Αν τέλος ανοίξω μπόιλερ και αλλάξω φλάντζα, εφόσον δεν έχουν πειραχθεί τα υπόλοιπα, πιστεύεις ότι αξίζει τον κόπο, να μου φύγει τουλάχιστον η περιέργεια αν η διαρροή είναι από εκεί ή όχι; Μαζί με τη νέα φλάντζα χρειάζεται και φλαντζόκολλα ή κάποιο υλικό τύπου Loctite;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> λογικά θα ήταν από ατμό κι όχι νερό που βλέπω εγώ να στάζει. Σωστά ή κάνω λάθος;


Επειδή λες ότι κατά την χρήση (όταν είναι ζεστό ) βλέπεις την διαρροή (δηλαδή όταν έχουν αυξηθεί οι πιέσεις στο μπόιλερ (και γιαυτό πιθανολογώ την διαρροή από την φλάντζα του μπόιλερ ) και στο 1ο ποστ λες .



> Αφήνοντας το σίδερο *να κρυώσει παρατήρησα ότι δεν έσταζε*, παρότι είχε αρκετό νερό στην πλαστική δεξαμενή νερού.


Επομένως είναι από τις πιέσεις . η δεξαμενή νερού όπου συμπληρώνεις νερό δεν έχει πίεση. Κανονικά ένα τεστ με ανοιγμένη την συσκευή για να παρατηρήσεις την διαρροή? από που κτλ?



> Μαζί με τη νέα φλάντζα χρειάζεται και φλαντζόκολλα ή κάποιο υλικό τύπου Loctite;


Μπα όχι , όταν το άνοιξα μόνο την φλάντζα είδα μέσα , δεν είδα πάστες κτλ.



> αρχικά έβγαλε λίγη σκουριά από τις οπές της πλάκας του σίδερου (για λίγο, μετά δεν έβγαζε)


Για αυτήν την σκουριά ίσως να είναι από τον πιεσσοστάτη ή από το εσωτερικό σωληνάκι εντός του μπόιλερ που είναι όρθιο για να εξέρχεται μόνο ατμός προς το σίδερο αν σκούριασε και εκείνο ή τρύπησε , είναι άλλος μπελάς . δεν ξέρω αν η σκουριά μπορεί να προέρχεται και από το σίδερο χειρός . αυτά ανοίγοντας τα τα βλέπεις .



> Αν τέλος *ανοίξω μπόιλερ και αλλάξω φλάντζα,* εφόσον δεν έχουν πειραχθεί τα υπόλοιπα, πιστεύεις ότι αξίζει τον κόπο, να μου φύγει τουλάχιστον η περιέργεια αν η διαρροή είναι από εκεί ή όχι;


Αν δεις το καπάκι το αλουμινένιο .
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?part...85#prettyPhoto
Έχει το αυλάκι για να καθίσει η φλάντζα . Όμως συνήθως όταν πας να καθαρίσεις τα άλατα μέσα σε αυτό το αυλάκι θα βγούν και μπάλες οξειδώσεων (κομμάτια αλουμίνιο) και αντί για σωστό και ίσιο αυλάκι θα έχεις παρτάλια και όποια φλάντζα να βάλεις δεν θα αντέξει θα σου πετάξει την φλάντζα από την πίεση . Αυτό δηλαδή που έκανε ο προηγούμενος που σου  άλλαξε μόνο φλάντζα και σου έκανε δουλειά μόνο για 2,5 χρόνια.

----------


## lazarefa

Καλησπέρα. Δοκίμασα πριν λίγο να λειτουργήσω το σύστημα σιδερώματος βάζοντας νερό στην πλαστική δεξαμενή και περιμένοντας να κάνει ατμό. Μετά από 2-3 λεπτά λειτουργίας άρχισε να στάζει από την ίδια γρίλλια στο κάτω μέρος του πλαστικού που έσταζε και τις προάλλες, ενώ εντύπωση μου έκανε ότι στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα που το άνοιξα φούσκωσε λίγο το νερό στην πλαστική διάφανη δεξαμενή και ακουγόταν από κει ένας ήχος σαν μπουρμπουλήθρες. Μετά ωστόσο σταμάτησε να ακούγεται. Ατμό βγάζει κανονικά στο σίδερο. Κοιτάζοντας από κάτω κι έχοντας ανοικτό το κάτω πλαστικό μέρος του σασί της συσκευής δεν κατάφερα να εντοπίσω το σημείο της διαρροής (είχα αφαιρέσει την παροχή ρεύματος για καλού κακού πριν). Στις βίδες που συγκρατούν τα 2 τμήματα του μπόιλερ δε φαινόταν κάτι πάντως. Μου φάνηκε κάπως υγρή ωστόσο η έξοδος του πρεσσοστάτη:
http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/images/32.61.51.09.jpg
Θα μπορούσε να είναι το πρόβλημα ότι για κάποιο λόγο σηκώνει πίεση στο κύκλωμα και ανοίγει η έξοδός του ή επίσης ότι δε λειτουργεί σωστά και ανοίγει ενώ δεν πρέπει (χωρίς να έχει ανεβάσει πίεση στην πραγματικότητα);

----------


## lazarefa

Καλησπέρα. Το σίδερο επισκευάσθηκε. Τελικά ήταν η βαλβίδα ατμού:
http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...4snposls360nl1
To οξύμωρο είναι ότι η συγκεκριμένη είχε αλλαχτεί πάλι τον Αύγουστο του 2013. Ενώ η αρχική άντεξε 6,5 χρόνια, τούτη δεν έβγαλε ούτε 2,5. Αστοχία υλικού ή έχει γεμίσει σκουριές το κύκλωμα και σιγά σιγά τα παίζει άραγε; Ίδωμεν.

----------


## alex20

Γειά σας έχω την stirella sx 941d και ενώ ζεσταίνεται το νερό μετά από λίγο βγαίνει ατμός από το καπάκι επάνω που βιδωνει στο boiler. Τι μπορεί να φταίει? Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Είναι τάπα ασφαλείας σε περίπτωση που όλα πάνε ανάποδα στην συσκευή 
http://www.vasilopoulosagora.gr/prod...d_product=2061
Αν εξαιρέσουμε τις περιπτώσεις να μην το έχεις βιδώσει καλά ή έχει φθαρμένη την κόκκινη φλάντζα είναι κάπως δικαιολογημένο , εάν όμως όχι τότε έχει πρόβλημα η συσκευή (βράζει περισσότερο του κανονικού ) μπορεί να φταίνε κάποια κλίξον ορίου θερμοκρασίας /πρεσσοστάτης / βουλώματα κτλ

----------

